# Booby Traps up South Fork Canyon



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully they found all of these traps, but just in case they didnt, please be careful!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=200...ooby-traps-near-hiking-trail&s_cid=featured-2


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw that on the news last night. I hope they hang those two turds. Anyone could have been killed or seriously hurt by those idiots. What the hell comes over people. :twisted:


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

*Scary!*

:shock: :shock: :shock:

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...r-meant-as-booby-trap-for-unsuspecting-hikers


----------

